# Planted South American Cichlid Tank - Pics!



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

Just thought I'd share some photos... 90g tank, set up about a month, everything transfered over from a 75g, so some plants are fairly mature, but still some growin' to do! Angels, Keyholes, Red-Eyed Tetras, Congos, Ottos are the inhabitants.

Plants are Aponogeton capuronii, Aponogeton ulvaceus, Blyxa japonica, Crinum calamistratum, Cryptocoryne wendtii 'green gecko', Echinodorus 'AFlame', Echinodorus 'kleiner prinz', Echinodorus parviflorus, Echinodorus uruguayensis, Hellanthium angustifolius 'vesuvius', Hygrophila corymbosa 'angustifolia', Hygrophila corymbosa 'kompact', Microsorum pteropus 'dwarf', Nymphaea stellata, Nymphaea zenkeri 'Red Tiger Lotus' 
Any comments appreciated! :fish:


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

Flora:


----------



## solgood (Sep 23, 2009)

WOW I dont get in to planted tanks but that looks nice. :thumb:


----------



## drexel187 (Dec 22, 2010)

Very Nice ! Water looks crystal! :thumb:


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

great pictures... a full tank pic would be appreciated...


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Moni - the first one is a FTS.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *macclellan*,

Your tank looks great. I like the driftwood tangles up in the plants.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## nicksdsm (Nov 24, 2007)

Awesome Tank!!!


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks peeps.

Yeah, the first pic is an FTS, lol!


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Great tank, very well done.


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

the first pic is FTS, I just wanted the complete pic with the flower growing out at the top...


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

:drooling: Great work on the tank and photos. May I ask what macro lens you are using?


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks des and cigkag!

I don't have a macro lens. It's a somewhat oldschool Nikkor 70-210mm with the old 5T "Close-up Filter" (a good quality diopter) on the now ancient D-70. It's a "poor man's macro rig", lol but it gets the job done. :dancing:

Sorry, monisaab, the flower stalk is done and gone now. I will, however, post a "room shot" in a few days for some perspective.


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

I picked up a pair of bolivian rams and lil baby keyhole cichlid (only one they had). I'll be getting a group of Astraloheros oblongum juvies in the mail soon too.

quick pics:

female bolivian ram









keyhole and weeun keyhole. isn't he the cutest thing evar!?!


----------



## londonloco (Mar 31, 2011)

Beautiful tank...stunning! I'm assuming pressurized co2 with all the pearling?


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks! Yep, pressurized co2.


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

Here are some pics of the new Astraloheroes oblongum and a few other shots. Unfortunately, the most colorful stayed in hiding. I'll get some pics of them eventually for sure though!

Here's one:









And another:









And a wee un:









Das Keyholzen:









El Rey:









La Princesa:


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *macclellan*,

Your oblongum looks great; a classically interesting fish. Thank you for sharing.

The rest of your fish look great as well; those look to be some "mature" keyholes.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## granolafast (May 13, 2011)

AwesomeÃ¯Â»Â¿ !


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks guys, I need to get more photos of the oblongums up!


----------



## BarbH (Aug 14, 2011)

Beautiful, especially love the angels, the first one is that a super veil?


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks BarbH... the first angel in which post?

first spawn of the oblongum. doubt anything will result, but still exciting.


----------

